# LMGT's - What's the difference



## Malc_R (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi

I have been Googling images to try and see what the differences are between LMGT1, 2 and 3 series wheels and am struggling...They all look to be 5-spoke, multi-piece with studs. 

Can someone explain/ illustrate.

Thanks

Malc


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

GT1 are the wheels fitted to the 400R....the come in GTR fitment only and are 18x10

GT2 are the newer version and come in various sizes both GTR spec and also weaker sizes for silvias etc..come mostly if not only in 17inch and various widths.....see for sale section for a set that i am selling.

GT3 are pants.....


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

LMGT1 only come in 18 inch










LMGT2 only come in 17 inch, notice the centres are slightly different










LMGT3










LMGT4- were available in 17, 18 and 19


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

LMGT1 - 3 Piece construction
LMGT2 - 2 Piece constuction
LMGT3 - 2 Piece costruction


----------



## Malc_R (Feb 28, 2007)

Brilliant- Thanks - that clears it up nicely.

I need to look out for a set of LMGT1's, then


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gt1s won't look great on a 34

They not of the period


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

there are also different versions of the LM GT4 can anyone point these differences out?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Already mentioned by Jags above. 



Jags said:


> LMGT4- were available in 17, 18 and 19



Plus the 'Omari' Spec that came in just black and 18" x 10j +12 I believe and of course have Nismo engraved in the spoke with the Red '0'.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few versions,

some were limited and GT500 spec

others were sticker type, the new ones are envraged.

Malc

if you are really stuck, i have a set of black LMGTs which are 10miles from your house

brand new in the box.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Someone i know has lmgt2 in 18 inch so defiantely not only 17


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

f5twister said:


> Someone i know has lmgt2 in 18 inch so defiantely not only 17


Any pics? Never seen LMGT2 in 18


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Jags said:


> Any pics? Never seen LMGT2 in 18


 Yes i do i let him confirm it 2 times as i didnt know that they where in 18 inch to :chuckle:


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

Malc_R said:


> Brilliant- Thanks - that clears it up nicely.
> 
> I need to look out for a set of LMGT1's, then


There are a set on eBay at the moment. I can't post a link because of low post count, search item 252432054043

Nismo LM GT-1 GT1 3 pieces split rims 18" GTR R32 R33 Z33 S13 S14 alloy wheels | eBay


----------

